# Lcd "security" Lights



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how much juice the white outside lights draw. Are they battery killers. The reason I ask is I was labeling the switches yesterday. The trailer was plugged into the generators so I could also test the new A/C unit. Eveytime I turned on one of the outside lights I could here what I guess is a fan start up in the converter. My guess is if the fan kicked on they must be pulling a good amount of current. Am I way off, is it not a fan I hear, is there another reason? No noise with the interior lights on or the yellow bug light on.

Chris


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I replaced one that burned out, I believe it was 15 watt on the base of the bulb, I could only find a 12 watt so that I put in and it is noticeably dimmer in brightness. This is for the clear round lights, the "scare" lights.

kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have replaced mine with LED bulbs. To increase the brightness I also used reflective tape.

Thor


----------

